# Passenger footwell drenched...



## Adam182 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Had a passenger leak on my TT mk2 TFSI for weeks now the floor is absolutely sodden, it's currently all removed and hanging to dry in the garage. I cannot solve it no matter how many guides I've seen on potential leak zones.

It's coming from behind the glovebox to the left here....










Has anyone had a similar leak? You would swear someone just dumped a bucked of water into the footwell.

Thankyou.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Are the drains under the plenum chamber/scuttle free to drain. If not water could get in via pollen filter. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Bluefox (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi Adam182, found your thread. My leak is from exactly the same place! Wish I had more to say!


----------



## Bluefox (Nov 6, 2018)

Bluefox said:


> Hi Adam182, found your thread. My leak is from exactly the same place! Wish I had more to say!


Link to my thread https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9#p9264549


----------



## Adam182 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Are the drains under the plenum chamber/scuttle free to drain. If not water could get in via pollen filter.
> Hoggy.


Is there more than one either side? I can feel under the scuttle (still trying to get hold of a wiper removal tool that fits so I can visually confirm) and I can poke my fingers into it and it feels completely clear also when I pour water in, the water runs through and ends up on the floor.


----------



## Bluefox (Nov 6, 2018)

On the passenger side I have this drain hole with another hole next to it. The driver's side is the same. The big vent is the entry to the heating system which is normally covered (I took the cover off for this photo). Hope this helps.

I'm trying to find out if all Mk2's have the second drain hole or if this open hole contributes to my leak....


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

In the picture above, there are actually two drain holes. The larger one with the rubber "fingers" plug and right another one right next to it is a hole which is large enough in diameter you could push a pencil through.

Both of these drain into the wheel well behind the liner. The rubber drain actually has a closed "valve" feature on the end to prevent water from coming up from the wheel well an into the plenum area. If this plug is missing, someone may have tried to clear it and actually pushed it through and shoved it behind the wheel well liner.

*How to: Plenum Removal for Drain Inspection & Cleaning*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1979747

Check the windshield. If it's been replaced, the seal could be bad. Even OEMs that have never been replaced can leak as the seal can get brittle over time.


----------



## banx (Sep 25, 2009)

hi there, did you get this leak sorted. i have the same issue and wondering if it is the screen?


----------



## Bluefox (Nov 6, 2018)

Sorry I've been off-line for a while, but I have an update. I waited a while until I could get the windscreen replaced. This has now been done and I don't seem to be getting a leak any more. I guess if I had done what Adam142 did (credit card check round the windscreen seal - really good technique) I would have found something.

So there we are.

Why the windscreens joint leaks is a mystery, but I can offer this theory. Being Aluminium construction, the body flexes more than a steel-bodied car would (Al needs to be about 3 times the thickness of steel to be the same stiffness, roughly), and more than the glass sealant/adhesive does, especially if it hardens with age. So with the windscreen aperture flexing a bit, over a period of time while you drive spiritedly round the corners and over the bumps...the adhesive can't hang onto both the windscreen and the framework. Just a theory.


----------



## Audi Russ (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi,

I've just got my 2008 TT, the drivers footwell is soaked. I've just had the drain holes cleared from under the scuttle, hopefully this has fixed it. The carpet is still soaked as not had a chance to dry, might try a hand car wash tomorrow and see if they can suck the water out? I live in a flat and work all hours to hard to try and do myself at the moment...

Windscreen might be next as it has two chips in it anyhow.

Cheers,

Russ


----------



## danb90 (Jan 3, 2018)

Audi Russ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just got my 2008 TT, the drivers footwell is soaked. I've just had the drain holes cleared from under the scuttle, hopefully this has fixed it. The carpet is still soaked as not had a chance to dry, might try a hand car wash tomorrow and see if they can suck the water out? I live in a flat and work all hours to hard to try and do myself at the moment...
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat as you - drivers footwell is drenched. I've been having my windows fog up when car is left for months now, but only just noticed the footwell after being away for a weekend and coming back to the smell of a wet dog. Going to be digging around the drains this weekend but failing that, might try the soapy water trick around the windscreen seals to see if there's any leaks.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you have to leave it outside when the weather's not so great, it may be worth getting an inexpensive half cover just to keep the rain off. I bought mine off Amazon for 13-Euro and it's perfect.

I keep my Roadster in the garage 99% of the time, but when I do leave it out, this little half cover keeps the rain, snow, ice and neighbors cat off my top!

*Half Car Cover*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1932427


----------



## mk2506 (Feb 23, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> If you have to leave it outside when the weather's not so great, it may be worth getting an inexpensive half cover just to keep the rain off. I bought mine off Amazon for 13-Euro and it's perfect.
> 
> I keep my Roadster in the garage 99% of the time, but when I do leave it out, this little half cover keeps the rain, snow, ice and neighbors cat off my top!
> 
> ...


But in reality you'd want a car of supposed quality to never need a cover? I'm noticing small trickles getting in my passenger side window, not amused by it at all!


----------



## Audi Russ (Feb 29, 2020)

Good news, my drivers footwell wet again.....

It's not as wet as it was but then it's not been raining as much. I've had the drain holes unclogged underneath the scuttle. My windscreen has two chips in it, think it might be worth getting this replaced and see in that fix's it?

Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## johnmgrv8 (Mar 14, 2020)

Just wondering if Adam ever got this solved as I have the same problem

2011 Audi TT coupe- water in passenger footwell. Removed carpet, glovebox and other bits of foam/ rubber matting. The water is coming down behind the lefthand side of the heater box high up. I had this problem earlier in the year. At that time I removed the wipers and the plastic scuttle covering the motors to find that the rubber drain holes were blocked on both sides. They were probably draining but not fast enough. Cleaned then out and put them all back together. Now we are back in the wet weather again its back with the same fault.
So this time I removed wiperarms, schuttle cover (the drains are clear) from the wiper area. I removed the plastic deflector shield that covers the fresh air intake for the heater fan. Then I removed the plastic fan air intake which is held in place with three screws and is sealed with a foam seal which appeared intact. The hole in the bodywork that forms the intake for the heater fan has a raised lip so I don't think water could get over the lip. The fan housing is bolted from the inside up to this hole. Between the housing and the bodywork is a piece of foam strip which I suppose stops the air from short circuiting within the interior. This foam was wet along the bottom edge. Removed it, dried it out and refitted. I then refitted the air intake and applied some silicone around the foam seal to ensure that it is sealed. Put everything back together, dried things out and waited to see the outcome. Back to square one still water coming down the lefthand side of the heater unit highup. The water does not smell, the widescreen is original and no damage to the schuttle cover, no damage to body sealant in the wiper schuttle area
Where do we go next, I'm off for a pub lunch before all is shutdown again to sit and ponder!

Any other suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## tryrashid (12 mo ago)

Bluefox said:


> Hi Adam182, found your thread. My leak is from exactly the same place! Wish I had more to say!


Go to the wipers the vents the wiper sits on water is suppose to go down n out through a outlet hole.. that hole is blocked! U need to clean it! When dirty it blocks n fills up then floods and drops through to the heater fan! Plus make sure u go under and clean fan and all wires! Especially ground! Or ur instrument cluster heater and interior lights will start to act up! Common fault for audi! And if u can if u want to be safe! open the foot cover bottom of steering there are relays there take a look and see if they have got wet aswel! Fan blows little bits of water around the system and ends up behind dripping slowly onto other things! Good luck


----------



## tryrashid (12 mo ago)

Main fault is the vent when its blocked water runs down the heater vents and heater fan! Fix this error by cleaning it all! Or u will experience alot of electrical faults!

Don't forget to clean the ground wires


----------



## tryrashid (12 mo ago)

Audi Russ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just got my 2008 TT, the drivers footwell is soaked. I've just had the drain holes cleared from under the scuttle, hopefully this has fixed it. The carpet is still soaked as not had a chance to dry, might try a hand car wash tomorrow and see if they can suck the water out? I live in a flat and work all hours to hard to try and do myself at the moment...
> 
> ...


Go to the wipers the vents the wiper sits on water is suppose to go down n out through a outlet hole.. that hole is blocked! U need to clean it! When dirty it blocks n fills up then floods and drops through to the heater fan! Plus make sure u go under and clean fan and all wires! Especially ground! Or ur instrument cluster heater and interior lights will start to act up! Common fault for audi! And if u can if u want to be safe! open the foot cover bottom of steering there are relays there take a look and see if they have got wet aswel! Fan blows little bits of water around the system and ends up behind dripping slowly onto other things! Good luck


----------



## tryrashid (12 mo ago)

Bluefox said:


> Hi Adam182, found your thread. My leak is from exactly the same place! Wish I had more to say!


Go to the wipers the vents the wiper sits on water is suppose to go down n out through a outlet hole.. that hole is blocked! U need to clean it! When dirty it blocks n fills up then floods and drops through to the heater fan! Plus make sure u go under and clean fan and all wires! Especially ground! Or ur instrument cluster heater and interior lights will start to act up! Common fault for audi! And if u can if u want to be safe! open the foot cover bottom of steering there are relays there take a look and see if they have got wet aswel! Fan blows little bits of water around the system and ends up behind dripping slowly onto other things! Good luck


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Very easy DIY but you will probably want to get a wiper arm puller just in case - 








How to: Plenum Access for Drain Inspection & Cleaning


These instructions are for a LHD Mk2 TT so there may be some subtle differences with a RHD vehicle. In addition to drain access, you'll need to remove the Plenum if you want to access the following: • HVAC Intake • ECU Module • Wiper Motor & Assembly • Front Shock Tower Bolts & Bearings •...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

